# NFAA Field Nationals



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Who's planning on going to the the NFAA Field Nationals in Mechanicsburg, PA at the end of July?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I hope to get there.... should be fun.

Rumour has it that Sean and Fiona are also going.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

looked at going earlier this year, just not in the cards right now


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes we are going for sure along with Mrs. Maich, staying at the host hotel, I believe Dennis D is also going


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You will of course be visiting Lancaster and picking up stuff for those of us who have to stay home....?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Depends on what you need


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

He'll be wanting some more Easton products. LOL!!!!

I might be making the trek down. If I can swing some kind of room deal with my Time Share I think I'll be going. Then the whole trip will cost next to nothing.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> Yes we are going for sure along with Mrs. Maich, staying at the host hotel, I believe Dennis D is also going


Rumour has it.............. but all the stars are not aligned yet. Room/house is booked and long paid for though.

........... building a cottage for the family sure has put a damper on my shooting this season.............  ............ now where did I last leave my bow


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Dennis!!!! Welcome back!

We thought you were maybe dead...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Wait just one minute.... I just checked the list that is posted on the web site http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/d...2009 Outdoor Nationals Registered Archers.pdf

The only Canadians I see on the list are Mrs. Miach and me... 

Come on, get registered...


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Oops*

I thought Sean did that - will have to look into it when I get home


----------

